# Feather in Nose



## discotweets (Oct 6, 2016)

I swear my babies want to give me heart attacks. I worry about the small things, but can usually figure stuff out after a bit of Googling. 

However, I was talking with DiscoBeats for a few when I saw it looks like a feather stuck in his nose. It doesn't seem to be bothering him, it moves as he is breathing, and he is perfectly fine otherwise. He still gets nervous if he is out of his cage for long and won't let me hold him for more than a second on my finger, so I have no idea what to do. Should I take him to the vet over a feather? :S Especially if it's not really bothering him? I don't want to cause him unnecessary stress.

Never mind. I managed to get him to sneeze by giving him a spray bath. His nose looks free now! 

I told you I worry way to much.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That was fast, I'm glad your DiscoBeats has managed to take care of the stuck feather. 
They will usually do so by scratching the foot on the cere (part of preening rituals) or by rubbing the beak/cere onto a perch or toy.


----------

